

Which is the best credit card processing service for an ecommerce site? - royalghost

If you are serving people from all over the world. In terms of charges, ease of integration, setup, reporting, etc. etc.
Please include pros and cons while comparing. Expecting nice comparison between Paypal, Stripe, Braintree, Intuit, etc.
======
tbrooks
Stripe, hands down.

If you are just starting, go with Stripe because it's easy to get up and
running and the documentation is great. And it's designed beautifully from the
API to the dashboard. I want to work with companies that make great products
and I'm happy to pay premium for that.

If you're looking to switch from an existing provider, you could make the
decision based on who has the lowest rate, but unless you're doing over
$1mm/yr the difference is only ~$1000. Hardly worth the time you'll spend.

------
bmelton
Best is too difficult to quantify without parameters that matter. Stripe is
almost certainly the easiest to integrate quickly, but is definitely not the
cheapest. Paypal has perhaps the broadest reach to potential customers, but
doesn't work for certain payment types. Braintree is perhaps the cheapest at
scale, but is more complicated to set up and has monthly minimums, making it
ill-suited for bursty vendors.

They're all good, and they're all likely to meet a given need, but it would be
easier to give a better answer if you list your criteria. Otherwise, you might
have better luck on Quora (or here, maybe?)

~~~
royalghost
Thanks for your response. Users I am initially targeting are based in
Singapore but eventually it should be able to cater people from all over the
world, and the service I would like to use ( Stripe ) is from US. That means
there is a lot of hidden charges incurred while converting SGD to USD by the
customer bank based in Singapore ( or in other countries. ) Therefore, the
most important parameters for me is minimizing the charges and ability to
expand to other countries.

